# Eva, another pretty pitty mix (Foster Dog)



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Eva (formally known as "Sox") got dropped of this morning. Supposedly she was an indoor dog but she was covered in fleas so it was straight to the backyard for bathing. Not the calm and relaxed way I like to introduce new dogs to my house but ya gotta do what ya gotta do. 

Post bath-

















She's skinny although not excessively malnourished. I can see all her ribs and her spine clearly but she's got some muscle tone in her shoulders.


















Doesn't (yet) seem toy/ball oriented but she enjoyed sniffing the yard and she's prey driven towards squirrels and probably other small animals.









Ripping at a rubber toy appeared to hold her attention


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I love that fawn and white color, it makes her look so sweet. Good luck with her, I hope she finds an amazing home!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh jeez, another adorable one.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

CUTEST face, she's a very very pretty girl


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for directing me to this thread. Eva is a lovely girl! She looks so determined to tear apart that chew toy. Hope she finds a wonderful home.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

She is so adorable! That last picture made me laugh out loud. How was her first night?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I love how you help so many dogs and I love each of the threads you create about them!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Slartibartfast said:


> I love how you help so many dogs and I love each of the threads you create about them!


^^ I second that!^^ I so enjoy reading and following your foster threads. And wow, she is beautiful!


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, what a beautiful dog . 


Love the name Eve. Much much better then Sox, that's a horrible name for that pretty dog.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Oh jeez, another adorable one.


It is appropriate that another tempting dog is named Eva (Eve) 



BubbaMoose said:


> She is so adorable! That last picture made me laugh out loud. How was her first night?


She slept fine in her crate and didn't bother me overnight. She also did fine during the workday today so she's off to a pretty good start.



Slartibartfast said:


> I love how you help so many dogs and I love each of the threads you create about them!


Aww shucks, thanks  



cookieface said:


> Thanks for directing me to this thread. Eva is a lovely girl! She looks so determined to tear apart that chew toy. Hope she finds a wonderful home.


Thanks! She got a few bites off the chew but she spit them out and I picked him up. It's a supervised only kind toy. 



LoMD13 said:


> CUTEST face, she's a very very pretty girl


She does have a sweet face 



SydTheSpaniel said:


> I love that fawn and white color, it makes her look so sweet. Good luck with her, I hope she finds an amazing home!


Thanks you



kadylady said:


> ^^ I second that!^^ I so enjoy reading and following your foster threads. And wow, she is beautiful!


I like posting their progress so I appreciate that people enjoy seeing their progress too.



xoxluvablexox said:


> Wow, what a beautiful dog .
> Love the name Eve. Much much better then Sox, that's a horrible name for that pretty dog.


I dunno, Sox is cute enough but didn't even let people know if she was a boy or a girl dog. She didn't know it anyway. Eva means "full of life" so I think it suits her since she's getting a second chance at life (and she's got plenty of lively energy too)

Today.....


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

That's a great picture!!!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh, she is a pretty one! I love how she's put together and her sweet face.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

She really is beautiful. I didn't know the meaning of Eva. That's so nice. Where are you located Shell?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

She is a pretty girl.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice looking dog. Great job for helping out so many dogs! What do you think Eva is mixed with?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

BubbaMoose said:


> She really is beautiful. I didn't know the meaning of Eva. That's so nice. Where are you located Shell?
> ]


Metro Louisville Ky



Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Nice looking dog. Great job for helping out so many dogs! What do you think Eva is mixed with?


Cur, hound, hunting dog type maybe. Just a personality thing more than anything. Really with the "pitties" or "pibbles" that are common in shelters, it is anyone's guess.

She's starting to relax and have some fun in the yard


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

What a pretty little girl!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

She met Chester last night for the first time in the house (they had an intro walk before I agreed to take her but that's it) and she was totally at ease with him. Calm but not shut down, just plain chill. She even chose to lay near him several times and slept next to him.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Bonding with Chester over a shared obsession with squirrels. They did AMAZING for the first time loose in the yard together.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

They look so cute together lol they look like a dog couple  it's adorable


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness they look so cute together especially in that last photo. Like they're siblings

So cute!


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

A ahhh, so sweet!


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

They are so sweet!

Ps: Chester's tuck is great. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

kcomstoc said:


> They look so cute together lol they look like a dog couple  it's adorable





Little Wise Owl said:


> Oh my goodness they look so cute together especially in that last photo. Like they're siblings
> 
> So cute!


Thanks, and these photos totally show why I think Eva could have some hound dog in her background. Personality thing. Chester is very very much a hound and she's got a bit of that style.



Sparkles123 said:


> A ahhh, so sweet!





BubbaMoose said:


> They are so sweet!
> 
> Ps: Chester's tuck is great.


They are being very sweet, I hope to keep it that way  

I try to keep Chester fit, as a large breed with unknown background I want to protect his joints as much as I can. He got a little chubby over the winter but has lost 5 lbs on mainly raw and is at what I consider his optimal weight. 










They are bored and sulky today because it has been rainy and I've been busy with chores but they're still being pretty good dogs overall.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

It looks like they are getting along great already. Eva could be one of those fosters that after she gets adopted, Chester will do something destructive to your favorite shoes.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Slartibartfast said:


> It looks like they are getting along great already. Eva could be one of those fosters that after she gets adopted, Chester will do something destructive to your favorite shoes.


I learn my lessons.... all shoes get put away when a foster gets adopted


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

She's so pretty Shell. How's the water thing going?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

BubbaMoose said:


> She's so pretty Shell. How's the water thing going?


I've gotten her to leave the water a few times by calling her away so I'm still thinking it's cause she's not used to having it available. 

She's being a doll. This weekend will be her first car ride with Chester and her first visit to another house, so here's to hoping that goes smoothly.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is a pretty one for sure ... again ... You always have the prettiest fosters!


----------



## Miz (Oct 5, 2013)

Aww she's so pretty


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I took both Chester and Eva to my parents' house this weekend. It was Eva's first long car ride (only an hour, but more than before), first time in the car with Chester, first visit to my parents' home and only 2nd time to meet my parents (since they only met her the day she arrived all covered in fleas- needless to say, they didn't spend much time close to her that day)

She did very well and charmed my mother and father into much ear scratching, back scratching and cuddle time. She slept all night on a blanket bed I made for her on the floor, got along nicely with Chester and had no house training accidents. It rained heavily most of the weekend but we did get out for a good walk on Sunday afternoon thankfully.


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Aaahhhh, they are gorgeous! So glad Eva is behaving for you!great to see good dog stories here like yours! Keep posting!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad the trip and visit went well! She's such a good girl.



Shell said:


>


That tongue!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Shell said:


>


OMG that tongue, I love it. Glad to hear she's settling in well.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Yep! That tongue would give some pretty big kisses!  She sure is pretty!


----------



## snicker (Oct 6, 2013)

My Lord she is SO cute! My son has 2 pitties but he needs to find good fosters for them.
They had to move so they couldn't keep them. Now they can't find a place that will let them have the dogs.
It's too bad that these sweet hearts have such a bad wrap. They don't deserve it.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Love that dog! She should not have a hard time finding a family when she is ready to be adopted. Was she a stray or owner release? The pitty dogs of this world thank people like you who believe in this breed and give them a chance. Thanks for sharing this part of your world with us. For me I love to see your different fosters and the progress they make.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

luv mi pets said:


> Love that dog! She should not have a hard time finding a family when she is ready to be adopted. Was she a stray or owner release? The pitty dogs of this world thank people like you who believe in this breed and give them a chance. Thanks for sharing this part of your world with us. For me I love to see your different fosters and the progress they make.


Aww, thank you, that's sweet. I admit that I first fostered a pit bull with a small amount of apprehension from a combination of media bias and lack of dog experience in general (I was/am a horse person originally) but kept an open mind and the breed won me over with love and affection. I still prefer the quieter, more independent hound types but I do enjoy the visiting pitties 

I don't know her background at all other than what shelter she came from before getting to rescue.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Shell said:


>


It looks like she is saying, "All I want out of life was to know the warmth and hug of a human and now I know. Ahh, this feels good."


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Play Time!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Zounds Shell! Even just on the first page she looks so different from your first post and the last one on that page. A good looking dog! You've been working hard this summer 
(And did you get a new camera?)


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

What lovely healthy and happy dogs they are, lovely photos too.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Canyx said:


> Zounds Shell! Even just on the first page she looks so different from your first post and the last one on that page. A good looking dog! You've been working hard this summer
> (And did you get a new camera?)


Nope, same little point and shoot Canon. And yes, my summer has been full of dogs!!! 



zack said:


> What lovely healthy and happy dogs they are, lovely photos too.


Thank you. Eva's gotten to a nice healthy weight and her coat is softer and a little thicker and she's definitely happier now.

So I don't have photos but the dogs were outside last night while I was sitting outside with them and reading. My yard has two fenced sections, so when I don't want to keep a direct eye on the dogs, I put one dog in each section. (They play together in the yard but only when I can actively watch)

Out of the corner of my eye, I see Chester sprinting after a squirrel from the far side of the yard (towards the middle fence line) and Eva sees that too and darts towards him. The poor squirrel, in an effort to flee the rapidly approaching Chester, darts under the fence and directly into the waiting jaws of Eva a split second later. Chomp.

Eva didn't know what to do! She just stood there kind of shocked with the squirrel in her mouth, big fluffy tail dangling. I took her by the collar and she dropped it so lucky me got to shovel a dead squirrel into a bag while Chester stared dejectedly from the other side of the fence. I swear Chester's expression just said "That shoulda been MY squirrel "


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Shell said:


> I swear Chester's expression just said "That shoulda been MY squirrel "


Haha.

Poor squirrel though! And shoveling dead animals is probably one of the least fun activities.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

elrohwen said:


> Haha.
> 
> Poor squirrel though! And shoveling dead animals is probably one of the least fun activities.


At least it was freshly dead and wasn't squished or torn up really. Just small puncture wounds directly into its heart area. Which means it likely died instantly so I don't feel as bad for the squirrel.


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

That's a GREAT. Story!!!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Chase and wrestle time..


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Very Lucky boys


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

You are definitely going to have to hide your shoes when she gets adopted.

Have there been any fosters where they fit into your household so well that you considered adopting him/her yourself?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Slartibartfast said:


> Have there been any fosters where they fit into your household so well that you considered adopting him/her yourself?


Only after a couple beers and if the dogs are being really really good 

Realistically though, I'm not in the market for a second dog which is in some ways why fostering works well for me.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Incredible. Kudos, Shell!

Sort of off track, but my friend just took in an emaciated pitbull and I'm seeing the same kind of transformation. They are such resilient and forgiving dogs... It's amazing how quickly they bounce back too!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Canyx said:


> Incredible. Kudos, Shell!
> 
> Sort of off track, but my friend just took in an emaciated pitbull and I'm seeing the same kind of transformation. They are such resilient and forgiving dogs... It's amazing how quickly they bounce back too!


They are so very very forgiving as a breed. So tolerant of training mistakes and worse. I think that sometimes backfires on them because people bully them around and use punishment and think it works because the dog doesn't turn around and bite them  I have seen far far more remarkable recoveries in our rescue dogs then the small 7-8 lbs weight gain and health improvement of a dog like Eva or even my mange puppy fosters Cupcake and Penny. 

I hope your friend's rescue gains good health quickly and has or finds a good home.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I will post pictures one of these days! She is a classic case... Could see every bone on her body, no energy, mange... But just in a few days I am beginning to see her personality. I can understand why you foster. The transformation is inspirational.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Eva and Chester are falling right back into sync after her week in boarding and his week in Tennessee. 


















I was worried she might be hyped up or a little reactive since she was kenneled next to my former foster Alma (who was returned 2 weeks ago  ) and Eva and Alma hate each other, but she is totally cool with Chester same as before.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

3 hours of hiking at a wonderful forest/arboretum. It barely tired the dogs out but they love it with tons of scents and sights  Chester got another full hour's walk later in the day since we wanted to test another rescue dog on dog-dog interactions. I'm wiped out!

Eva, Chester and me

















My father and the two goofballs


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing great pix!!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Your dad is adorable! My dad likes Smalls and Jack and that's it. He says he can't remember who the rest are.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Your dad is adorable! My dad likes Smalls and Jack and that's it. He says he can't remember who the rest are.


He complains that the dogs are turning him into an old softy. Neither of my parents were fans of dogs before I got Chester but both of them have totally fallen for him and all the sweet pit bulls that have come through my house.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Shell said:


> He complains that the dogs are turning him into an old softy. Neither of my parents were fans of dogs before I got Chester but both of them have totally fallen for him and all the sweet pit bulls that have come through my house.


Things were similar growing up. We had ONE family dog and I'm not sure why. He was barely an after thought for a vast majority of his life (young family with four young kids getting an Aussie mix puppy? GREAT IDEA) so I'm not sure where my dog thing came from, but after I got Smalls my family was suddenly very open to dogs. So much so they have actually dog sat Sham for a few hours here and there. SHAM.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Things were similar growing up. We had ONE family dog and I'm not sure why. He was barely an after thought for a vast majority of his life (young family with four young kids getting an Aussie mix puppy? GREAT IDEA) so I'm not sure where my dog thing came from, but after I got Smalls my family was suddenly very open to dogs. So much so they have actually dog sat Sham for a few hours here and there. SHAM.


SHAM!

I feel the same way when one of my parents is willing to deal with one of the foster dogs. They are good dogs, but well, wild sometimes. 

My parents would never have hurt a dog or anything, but they both truly disliked dogs before Chester. As in, they talked about never having dogs before they talked about having children or not. Chester doesn't count as a dog in their eyes, he's that weirdo non-dog dog personality wise. But now they love the fosters too even and spread the gospel of pit bull love


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

good job on your current foster dog

Sorry to read about a foster dog being returned.


dad looks good and don't be fooled . You can tell he likes your dogs. But why did Chester have to decide right then to wipe his nose with his tongue. Chester! really


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

luv mi pets said:


> good job on your current foster dog
> 
> Sorry to read about a foster dog being returned.
> 
> ...


Chester's a dork sometimes but he's usually very "serious dog" in photos so a photo like that just gets me laughing 

Luckily, the foster dog that got returned has ended up in a good foster home with 2 friendly children and 2 pit bull loving parents. She may be a foster fail for them .....

----

Eva enjoys watching nature documentaries (this one is "Wild China" on Netflix)









And plays well with Chester even when I've been sick and not walking them well


----------



## siberian mom (May 27, 2007)

What a sweet looking pup. I wish I could have another dog in the house but taking 2 large dogs to my parents for pup sitting is already enough along with their border collie. Id hate to ruin a good thing. Im glad you dont live near me cause i think if i were to meet her she may have to come home with me anyways.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

That's good news on the foster failure. 

Making your dog watch nature shows is considered homeschooling on your sick days? Such a nice looking girl. Big difference in her from her beginning with you. Good job (pat on the back)


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

While I had a horrible drive home last night in freezing rain and snow (my normally 30 minute drive took me a little over 3 HOURS!), today dawned sunny and cold and beautiful. Perfect for burning off that excess energy after being stuck inside all day yesterday.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Eva is looking GREAT! Chester too, of course, but that's a given. They look like they have a lot of fun together. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

BubbaMoose said:


> Eva is looking GREAT! Chester too, of course, but that's a given. They look like they have a lot of fun together.


Thanks! They really were having a blast out there. 

I got a couple pics of just Eva today. I had taken Chester for an hour's hike in the snow but Eva still pulls a little too much on the leash to risk it on such slick surfaces (she has really made great progress on the leash though!)


















(I edited the white balance on these photos but nothing else)


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Eva (and Chester) have been awesome this week. We went out of town 2 times over the past 5 days with hardly a break between trips and neither really complained. First we visited friends for 3 days who have a 5 month old baby and 2 dogs so Eva had to spend her time in the sunroom and the yard mainly since one of their dogs isn't so friendly. Both Eva and Chester met the baby though and were nicely gentle and sweet. 

Then we visited my family for Christmas where the dogs got to be the only dogs but there was still a gathering of people which was kinda new and exciting to Eva. Chester is just a big goof that goes stupid happy over the same people from last year.

So here is our Christmas day photo from a local favorite spot--


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

No Snow! Watch out I am moving in! Looking good as always.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

luv mi pets said:


> No Snow! Watch out I am moving in! Looking good as always.


Thanks.

It was wind chill in the single digits and temps in the teens so it wasn't exactly balmy but it was very nice Christmas Eve and Christmas weather with no problems on the roads which is a big deal around here.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Wow Shell, Eva seems to be doing wonderfully and fitting right in with you and your family. She's looking great and sounding even better! Thanks for updating. 

Has there been interest in her shown by any potential adopters? She seems like a good catch. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

BubbaMoose said:


> Wow Shell, Eva seems to be doing wonderfully and fitting right in with you and your family. She's looking great and sounding even better! Thanks for updating.
> 
> Has there been interest in her shown by any potential adopters? She seems like a good catch.


She is a good catch but we've had no interest. I think a lot of that is due to Thanksgiving and Christmas timing. Not the best time to adopt a dog for many people. We also don't really do any adoption booths or events around this time either. She is honestly one of the easiest foster dogs that I have had. The only "easier" ones were an adult adopted after only 1 week and a 5 month old puppy adopted after about 1 month and of course pups can change although I expect that one will continue to be a wonderful dog.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Eva met my friends' dogs both on walks and to a degree, around the house. She seemed to like them both and wanted to play but the size difference for their smaller dog was too much to let them play freely.

Here's my attempt at getting them all into a photo:









(Both dogs have prong collars on so that I could walk them together in a new area with more control. They outweigh me and have major prey drive)


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

It was really nice outside this afternoon so we spent as much time as possible outside.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I'm always shocked to see your boy with no tail lol. Whenever I see your sig pics, I just assume his tail is just blocked by his body.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> I'm always shocked to see your boy with no tail lol. Whenever I see your sig pics, I just assume his tail is just blocked by his body.


lol I do the same thing


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Some fun on Monday before the snow fell and the temperatures plummeted


----------



## JSUgrad2010 (May 7, 2012)

I love all of the awesome action pics! You must have a really good camera  Eva and Chester seem like best buds, I bet it will be hard to separate them if Eva gets adopted. I have really enjoyed following her story!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

JSUgrad2010 said:


> I love all of the awesome action pics! You must have a really good camera  Eva and Chester seem like best buds, I bet it will be hard to separate them if Eva gets adopted. I have really enjoyed following her story!


Thank you. They are getting along so well, it is making my life easier in this very cold weather since they are running around together rather than demanding walks on the icy sidewalks at least.

My camera is a Canon Powershot A1300. Hovers around $120 on Amazon but the A1400 can be had as cheaply as $60 and does nearly as well. Basic point and shoot plus a lot of practice = decent photos for cheap.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I was visiting my parents house this weekend so I made blanket beds for the dogs to sleep on. If I use one large blanket for them covering the exact same amount of area, they both want the center and shove the other out of the way. Two separate blankets next to each other and each stays in their "own" spot. Furry four legged toddlers I swear.










We FINALLY got to really burn off some energy with a 2 hour snow hike. Sunny, about 12 degrees and no wind. Great weather for hiking and the dogs loved it after a week of minimal exercise due to ice. 









(That is a decent sized lake behind me)


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Cute foster!!! They could stay in the snow that long with no boots!? Impressive 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Blueduck1105 said:


> Cute foster!!! They could stay in the snow that long with no boots!? Impressive


As long as it is clean snow- no road salt, not much ice-- then they never seem bothered by it. I watch for signs of them picking up their feet or limping and I check their paws every half hour or so for ice build up or scrapes but clean powdery snow seems no issue for several hours. I've hiked with Chester in up to 12 inches of snow and he didn't slow down for 2 full hours nor give any indication in bothered him.

Eva had her rabies shot update last night so she got a weigh-in. 67 lbs and a bit. That is about 14 lbs more than when she came to me and it is all muscle. She came here weighing about 53 lbs so a ~25% increase is a lot. Chester weighed in at 77 lbs which is interesting since he is several inches taller but his muscle is much leaner.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Eva's status has changed from "Shell's foster dog" to "Shell's dog"


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Shell said:


> Eva's status has changed from "Shell's foster dog" to "Shell's dog"


That is GREAT news! She will have a great life with you and Chester.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Shell said:


> Eva's status has changed from "Shell's foster dog" to "Shell's dog"


How exciting! I'm sure Eva is thrilled to be staying with you and Chester. What a wonderful life she'll have.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Shell said:


> Eva's status has changed from "Shell's foster dog" to "Shell's dog"


Aww that's so awesome! What a lucky girl to have ended up with you and Chester!


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Shell said:


> Eva's status has changed from "Shell's foster dog" to "Shell's dog"


Aww! Yay! Congratulations to all three of you. This makes me so happy to hear, she looked like such a great fit for you guys just through the pictures. And obviously you agree! 

Will you continue to foster? I think it'll be so nice for Chester to have Eva. I know sometimes when fosters would leave he would be a bit upset, I feel like the constant companionship of sweet Eva will be really great for him. 

This is the happiest ending I could think of for her. Congratulations again! Prepare for a really awesome life, Eva!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

So exciting! Happy for you both and the new addition to your family.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm sure Eva is thrilled but I haven't "told" her yet since she's spending the weekend being spoiled at my parent's house (I had guests that kinda overfilled my house).

I won't be able to continue to foster the long term or "until adoption" type fosters I've had although I have talked to the rescue that I'm open to the possibility of vacation coverage or other set end-date short term type situations. I also plan to continue to be actively involved in pit bull rescue in a non-foster capacity (events, training, fundraising/planning etc).

I'm sure there will be ups and downs as both dogs (and myself) get used to this being a permanent thing, but she's been here 5 months so she's far more settled in than most dogs are when they get adopted. I thought long and hard on this, it was a big decision and I really had to work out some practical/logistical questions but I'm feeling good about it. I plan to do some more extensive training with Eva since she enjoys training as an activity far more than Chester (pits vs hounds, not surprising) and maybe even some agility.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

AWESOME! She is a lucky dog, as were all the dogs that have passed through your hands. Congrats to you both, and Chester for being able to keep his buddy


----------



## Alapaha_Lover (Feb 21, 2014)

Shell said:


> It is appropriate that another tempting dog is named Eva (Eve)
> 
> 
> She slept fine in her crate and didn't bother me overnight. She also did fine during the workday today so she's off to a pretty good start.
> ...


That's an awesome picture of her running!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Shell said:


> Eva's status has changed from "Shell's foster dog" to "Shell's dog"


I don't know how I missed this but congrats! I had a feeling this would happen even back in October when I asked you if you sometimes consider adapting one of your fosters.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Shell said:


> Eva's status has changed from "Shell's foster dog" to "Shell's dog"


 I was starting to think that she would become your dog, & now she is 

Thats great. She so lucky to end up with you. She'll have a wonderful life with chester, & you.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Slartibartfast said:


> I don't know how I missed this but congrats! I had a feeling this would happen even back in October when I asked you if you sometimes consider adapting one of your fosters.


LOL. I was partially in denial but also had some logistical things to work out in regards to a second dog that I didn't think I could work out but did figure out in the end. Plus, I was conflicted about having to give up fostering for the most part.


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats Eva for creeping into shell's heart! Good for all of you!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Shell said:


> LOL. I was partially in denial but also had some logistical things to work out in regards to a second dog that I didn't think I could work out but did figure out in the end. Plus, I was conflicted about having to give up fostering for the most part.


I definitely understand what you mean and I am going to miss your foster threads. Eva deserves this and so does Chester. They make such a great pair. Plus, your shoes are safe!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

:clap2: Congrats Eva and Shell!! :clap2:

Eva and Chester are such an adorable couple.


----------

